# Best Light for 10 Gallon Tank



## Chesemonky (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been looking around for a new light for my 10 gallon fish tank. I want to be able to grow medium to high light plants in my tank. Does anybody know of a good light fixture that can achieve that within a budget of $100?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Do you want it to be aesthetically pleasing as well? If not you could get two shop lights and hook up 2x 15W 6500K bulbs. That'll definitely give you med-high light!


----------



## Mike Hawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I use the standard hood with 2x 26w bulbs raised 3 inches off the tank to get high light. If you cant keep up with EI fertz and CO2 then use lower wattage bulbs or you will get algae. With this lighting I am getting very fast growth on all my plants.


----------



## daobn24 (Apr 22, 2011)

Check out the Finnex Ray II LED. I'm using the 18" DD version over my 10g. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/f...-ray-ii-unibody-ultra-slim-2.html#post1823470


----------



## Chesemonky (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm trying to go for something that is more aesthetically pleasing, but it's not ABSOLUTELY necessary. The LED does look interesting, but I'm going to keep looking around to see what I can find.


----------



## Azarakiah (Sep 22, 2011)

Chesemonky said:


> I'm trying to go for something that is more aesthetically pleasing, but it's not ABSOLUTELY necessary. The LED does look interesting, but I'm going to keep looking around to see what I can find.


meh just go get a 10 gal hood, not the kind with the tube light in it, but the kind that has 2 bulbs, and throw some cfls in it, there u go, plenty of light, and it looks like it should.


----------



## CorallineAlgae (Apr 8, 2012)

^This is the best idea in my opinion. I have had great luck with this method. 2 16w 6500k cfls and you're set.


----------

